# Good hot spices?  Herbs & spices that go well in chicken & fish?



## chubbs (Jun 22, 2012)

What are some good hot spices?I thought of getting more spices & herbs lately.Here is what I have.
Sea salt & black peppercorn.Garlic powder,seasoned salt.Ground cinnamon ,paprika,cayenne(mcormick gourmet),gr cumin,thyme,& turmeric.
The last 3 are fairly new to me.I just got turmeric yesterday.I regularly eat fish & chicken with rice.Would like to spice it up.I heard bay leafs & oregano go good on almost any food.I keep all my spices in one sealed container,is that bad?It is hard to find solid cap spices locally.I noticed most herbs & spices are cheaper online even with shipping then buying locally.The ground turmeric cost me $3.98 per .95oz.Online I found it organic by the lb for $18 shipped.I didn't even know their was organic spices lol.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2012)

While it's not hot, I love thyme.  It goes really well with both chicken and fish.  Old Bay seasoning blend is great with fish and seafood.  Emeril's Essence is nice to have on hand, you can mix it up yourself and control the salt, it also has some heat.  Chipotle Tabasco has a wonderful flavor.  Horseradish and mustard seed or powder have kick.  Oregano and bay leaves are indeed multipurpose.

Take a gander through Penzey's catalog or website, they have a great collection of herbs and spices, along with ways to use them.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 22, 2012)

I make blends out of varieties of dried peppers. I will use chipotle, ancho, pasilla, guajillo, habanero. I just break off pieces randomly and toss them all into the spice grinder. Then I bottle it as a pepper blend. I use it quite often...I change it up according to availability. The peppers are very affordable and last forever in your cupboard.

Garam Masala is good.
Fenugreek
Black Mustard seeds


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2012)

Smoked paprika, chilpolte chili powder, cumin seeds, brown mustard seeds, a good curry powder (a friend makes mine for me in exchange for fresh eggs--it is a cross between a curry and garam masala). I keep dried curry leaves on hand as well. Dried Scot Bonnet peppers add a punch (1/4 of one goes a long way).


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 22, 2012)

saffron,lemon thyme,basil,tarragon,fennel seeds & star anise all work with fish/chicken.if you've got a costco nearby buy a tub of kirkland ground malabar black pepper,tastes great & it's got a kick to it.you've already got paprika,but you can get hot paprika too


----------



## CraigC (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there a particular cuisine that you are very fond of? If so, gear up on spices used in its preparation.


----------



## chubbs (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all!I had penzey bookmarked,but forgot about it.Been looking at this site Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils
Stores like penzey,costco,wholefoods etc. are over a hr drive for me.I will try to make a custom blend after experimenting a lil.Ill get a dehydrater sometime.I eat serranos like potato chips lol.Bet they would do well dried too.I go to 3 stores sometimes to find them in stock.Serrano always sells out first in my area.I like asian & italian cuisine the most.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2012)

chubbs said:


> Thanks all!I had penzey bookmarked,but forgot about it.Been looking at this site Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils
> Stores like penzey,costco,wholefoods etc. are over a hr drive for me.I will try to make a custom blend after experimenting a lil.Ill get a dehydrater sometime.I eat serranos like potato chips lol.Bet they would do well dried too.I go to 3 stores sometimes to find them in stock.Serrano always sells out first in my area.I like asian & italian cuisine the most.



I order Penzey's spices online and have them delivered. I don't think there's even a Penzey's store in Virginia. 

Herbs and spices generally used in Italian cuisine include basil, parsley, oregano, bay leaves and dried red chile flakes for heat.

Ingredients in Asian cuisine depend on which cuisine you're talking about - Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Korean, etc., all have distinctive flavors. Some hot Asian ingredients include chile-garlic paste, small chile peppers, Szechuan peppercorns and sauces like sriracha and chile oil.

What do you mean when you say all your spices are in one sealed container?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2012)

chubbs said:
			
		

> Thanks all!I had penzey bookmarked,but forgot about it.Been looking at this site Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils
> Stores like penzey,costco,wholefoods etc. are over a hr drive for me.I will try to make a custom blend after experimenting a lil.Ill get a dehydrater sometime.I eat serranos like potato chips lol.Bet they would do well dried too.I go to 3 stores sometimes to find them in stock.Serrano always sells out first in my area.I like asian & italian cuisine the most.



Danger!  Danger!  

We are hicks from the sticks.  Our nearest Costco is 2.5 hours away, Whole Foods, etc., even further away.

We spent major bucks just walking in the door of the stores you mentioned during a recent trip to Mpls.  What a wonderful experience though!  

You probably don't need too many bulk spices.  I go through a lot of black peppercorns (Penzey's Tellicherry), but otherwise, just get what you'll use within a year or so.  However, whole nutmegs and cardemon pods will keep forever.

You will never regret getting a dehydrator.

Have fun!


----------



## chubbs (Jun 22, 2012)

Its like a double seal.Instead of just leaving them on a shelf or drawer,I put them in a coffee jar.Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2012)

chubbs said:
			
		

> Its like a double seal.Instead of just leaving them on a shelf or drawer,I put them in a coffee jar.Thanks!



Should be fine.


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 2, 2012)

White pepper goes well with dishes that use chicken and/or chicken stock. Think Asian, especially Chinese, like hot and sour or egg flower soup.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Chubbs: For Italian, Basilicata Chili Peppers*

  Buon Giorno Chubbs,

I am uncertain where these little red chili peppers from Basilicata in southeast Italia can be purchased, however, I would ask about the Italian Deli Groceries ... Perhaps, they have some for their own usage ... 

Another lovely piquant chili pepper is: PIMIENTOS PADRÓN in the Pontevedra, Galicia region, and are from Designation of Origin: Padrón, Galicia, Spain ... 

They are green like a Mexican Serrano chili pepper however, somewhat smaller ... They are sautéed in Evoo, and sprinkled with sea salt or Maldon and eaten as a Tapa in many Tapas Bars throughout Spain.  

The last but not least chili pepper that Spain produces are the Basque Red Chili Peppers which are split open and sprinkled on a variety of Basque fish and shellfish stews ... They are called Guindillas in Spanish ... Cayenne in English ... 

Interesting Post and thanks for kicking it off,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 3, 2012)

Dried chilli or dried chilli flakes
Dried ginger powder
Different types of peppercorns, black, red, green. Get a grinder for all but the white pepper. They lose a lot of their flavour if they are not freshly ground. 
Dried mint or even a mint plant for fresh mint.
Also, get a bay leaf plant, rather than dried leaves. I dont think they retain their flavour so well after drying. 
Himalaya salt crystals
Raw cane sugar
Lime leaves. The dried ones seem OK. I never tried fresh ones, but they are likely better, if available at all. 
Fresh vanilla pods.
Dried garlic is handy to have, for when you dont have fresh, and it tastes OK, even if not as sharp as the fresh. 

All the above are flavours I love an use often, in my cooking. You can store you herbs and spices in jars that used to have food in them. Mine keep OK like that. If you have not bugs in your kitchen, it is also OK to roll down the top of the packet and pin with a clothes peg.


----------



## Claire (Jul 9, 2012)

I reiterate what someone already said; that is if you're limited in your community get ahold of a Penzey's catalog.  The plus of this company is that you can buy the smaller jar so you don't have so much of any one spice that it overwhelms your kitchen and your cooking.  Spices that I use a lot, I do buy sort of in bulk (have a spice purveyor so it isn't a huge amount, he packages it appropriately).  And when I'm lucky enough to get to Madison, I hit Penzey's because they put out the spices and let you sample them.  I think the last time I went they had three types of cinnamon, and more kinds of chili than you'd think existed.  You can sample them and chose what is appropriate to your life.

The plus of the Penzey's catalog is that it is fun to read, has great recipes, etc.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Chubbs,
> 
> I am uncertain where these little red chili peppers from Basilicata in southeast Italia can be purchased, however, I would ask about the Italian Deli Groceries ... Perhaps, they have some for their own usage ...
> 
> ...


Grazie tanto margi!And thank you everyone!


----------



## Stock Pot (Aug 11, 2012)

Years ago I bought semi-bulk packages of things like bay leaves and oregano from Penzey's. I put them in mason jars and they lasted for a very long time (years)- much longer than the 6 mos. to one year that is usually advised- before losing potency. The thing is I can get good, for example, bay leaves for $1.00 an ounce if I buy a pound, vs. $4.00 - $8.00 an ounce in the small bottles you get at the supermarket. So for the cost of 4 little bottles I just got a whole pound- which, let me tell you, is an amazing amount of bay leaves (two quart mason jars plus 12 pint mason jars, stuffed). I will give some away and even if they last only two years I will still come out ahead.

So this is my new grand experiment. How long will they last if they are kept sealed, dry, cool and away from light?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

Stock Pot said:
			
		

> Years ago I bought semi-bulk packages of things like bay leaves and oregano from Penzey's. I put them in mason jars and they lasted for a very long time (years)- much longer than the 6 mos. to one year that is usually advised- before losing potency. The thing is I can get good, for example, bay leaves for $1.00 an ounce if I buy a pound, vs. $4.00 - $8.00 an ounce in the small bottles you get at the supermarket. So for the cost of 4 little bottles I just got a whole pound- which, let me tell you, is an amazing amount of bay leaves (two quart mason jars plus 12 pint mason jars, stuffed). I will give some away and even if they last only two years I will still come out ahead.
> 
> So this is my new grand experiment. How long will they last if they are kept sealed, dry, cool and away from light?



My Penzey's bay leaves are about 5 years old, and still tasty.  I keep them in an old spaghetti jar, and will use them until they're gone.  Whoa, a pound of bay leaves!  I thought I got a lot in 6 ounces!

Heh.  You could also make laurel wreaths and play Julius Caesar...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 11, 2012)

*Greek Spices & Eastern Mediterranean*

The basic Greek spices include: garlic, white ground pepper, dill, wild orégano which is grown on numerous tiny islands, cinammon, cloves and Jamaican Pepper; lemon is utilised in numerous sauces and marinades; Greek Yogurt is also a key ingredient as well as Feta cheese. 

Tomatoes, sun dried and fresh and parsley, marjoram. Extra virgin olive oil is grown extensively in various parts of Greece, and in these parts, it is the lard favored. 

Cumin, parsley, cilantro and coriander are very popular in Lebanese classic cuisine. 

When, we had travelled to Egypt long before the change in political regimen, we encountered many dishes employing onion, and chili peppers and cayenne used in hummus, babaghanuj along with tahine, sesame paste & in their traditional lamb and fish baked dishes, lovely assorted spice rubs.

Raisins & honey are also common ingredient in Greece & Turkey along with pinenuts, almonds, walnuts and pistachios, each region growing a different dried fruit or nut variety. Figs are also quite popular in Turkey.

Olives are marinated in lemon with thyme or chili pepper and orégano with lemon; or dill, orange and garlic; cilantro and orange or Seville Oranges which are a type of Sour Orange common in Spain and the Gulf countries of the Middle East. Walnuts are used in numerous salads too.

This is an interesting post,
Have lovely August.
Margaux.


----------



## Stock Pot (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, well the laurel wreath thing was the real reason I bought them (sheepish grin).


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

Stock Pot said:
			
		

> Yes, well the laurel wreath thing was the real reason I bought them (sheepish grin).



Hmm.  Got a hot glue gun, a twig, straw, or styrofoam form?  It's the Olympics, after all.


----------



## Stock Pot (Aug 11, 2012)

heh- seriously already I have a use for my excess bulk spices (so far also peppercorns, taco powder, chili powder, cayenne pepper, oregano, pickling spices and thyme). The lead singer in my band has her birthday coming up next week and we give each other little gifts on our birthdays. I have these in mason jars, jellie jars, etc. A trip to the dollar store for a basket and that will make a nice little birthday gift. A couple of those a year to different people and your spices are, like, free.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a great idea, Stock Pot!  You will include a laurel wreath I hope!

Another nice idea to add is a whole vanilla bean to a jar of sugar.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm trying to picture a pound of bay leaves.  Even made into a wreath.  I do like the spice gift basket idea.  

Two spices I particulary like are Coriander seeds and whole cumin seeds.  You can lightly dry toast them before use,  then grind or use whole depending on your recipe.  

One of my favorites,  I add to lots of dishes,  is fresh ginger.  The first time I use it, I peel the whole knobbies  using the back of a teaspoon to rub off the skin.  Grate it all and put in a freezer bag and freeze.  Or if it's really fresh and juicy,  you can first freeze little piles that will hold together,  then put in a freezer bag.   It keeps indefinetly in the freezer and you can just remove however much you want.

I grate/ zest ( washed) lemon peels and freeze this too.  This isn't exactly a hot and spicy.  But don't you sometimes want a splash of lemon or lemon flavor and no lemons in the house.   In the summer I make fresh lemonade, and right now I have a pretty good size amount of zest saved.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

+1

Love ginger, Whiska, could eat it on cardboard.  I too keep it in the freezer.  I freeze my knobs whole, without peeling.  When I need some, I pull out the root and run it across the microplane grater, no peeling needed, then back into the ziplock and freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...
> I grate/ zest ( washed) lemon peels and freeze this too.  This isn't exactly a hot and spicy.  But don't you sometimes want a splash of lemon or lemon flavor and no lemons in the house.   In the summer I make fresh lemonade, and right now I have a pretty good size amount of zest saved.



That's good to know. I was wondering if that would work. What do you do to freeze it? Do you spread it on a baking sheet so it doesn't freeze in big clumps?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2012)

I recommend not buying (herbs and) spices with the intent of finding a use for them.  First find a recipe that sounds good to you then buy the spices to make it.  Over time you will accumulate the spices you actually have a use for.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's good to know. I was wondering if that would work. What do you do to freeze it? Do you spread it on a baking sheet so it doesn't freeze in big clumps?


 

Zest the lemon rind directly on a small plate. Spread it out with your finger.  Try not to break any real zest curls, if there are any.  Stick it in the freezer.  Once frozen, ( doesn't take long) add to a freezer type zip lock bag.  Done.  

-- Good Idea Andy.  Buy what you need when you are going to use.  

Also it's a good idea to Label  what you put in jars.  I have some red powders, not sure if they are chilies ( probably) but what kinds ??


----------

